# penrose drain insertion?



## mgnitecka (Apr 28, 2008)

is there a code for this that i am missing?

thanks


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

Insertion of drains is part of the surgery and not billed separately... something else was done, correct???

 Erica


----------

